# Proposed changes for BHFS NFAA



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

Roger, the proposals for BHFS do not appear to be well thought out, nor are they likely to be well received. Don't think you have much to be worried about---but I've been wrong before.

Florida Archery Association keeps their folks informed. Looks like the biggest potential shakeup is in Pro Div. The 2015 Board of Directors meeting will be at NFAA Headquarters in Yankton on April 25-*‐26, 2015.

http://www.floridaarchery.org/NFAA_2015_Agenda_Items.pdf


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

Really not worried - just disaappointed. I just think we went way too far with this division. It was created as a traditional division purely for bowhunting equipment. All the changes just made it a freestyle division and totally destroyed a really great class.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

This has been chewed on in General Archery Discussion. Indoors BHFS rigs pass for FS rigs and I've seen it, people shoot BHFS one time and FS the next. This was at the state level with events leading up to the Indoor State Championship, but this is so rare....


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

the number of pins thing is bullcrap,i could understand i solid mounted not easy to remove sight,some do hunt with a single pin, yes on the screw in points but lets get real about arrow size nobody hunts with 2712`s why not knock size down to a 22 diameter on arrows,no side stabilizers either, and the bow should not be fancy target colors,why not camo or black out bows ? since the pro`s wear nice pants and shirts, why not have the bowhunters wear a nice camo shirt ? we all need to continue to improve the image of us bowhunters . so why not show the spirit of bowhunting ? right now the way the rules are its really not a bowhunter class its a pin , fancy bow,short stabilizers and fat arrow class,no one hunts with these kinda of archery setups. so if any directors read my post maybe its time for a major change in this class ?? not just negative comments ? Pete53


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

Pete53 said:


> the number of pins thing is bullcrap,i could understand i solid mounted not easy to remove sight,some do hunt with a single pin, yes on the screw in points but lets get real about arrow size nobody hunts with 2712`s why not knock size down to a 22 diameter on arrows,no side stabilizers either, and the bow should not be fancy target colors,why not camo or black out bows ? since the pro`s wear nice pants and shirts, why not have the bowhunters wear a nice camo shirt ? we all need to continue to improve the image of us bowhunters . so why not show the spirit of bowhunting ? right now the way the rules are its really not a bowhunter class its a pin , fancy bow,short stabilizers and fat arrow class,no one hunts with these kinda of archery setups. so if any directors read my post maybe its time for a major change in this class ?? not just negative comments ? Pete53[/QUO
> 
> Pete, this has been fought for ever that what has this rule or that rule have to do with bow hunting . Answer , NOTHING.. It is only a name & was never intended to simulate anything to do with hunting . It went from heavy tackle div way back when to BH in hopes that all the bow hunters out there would join up The NFAA because of the name. Remember that you are a target shooting with a different set of tools


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

This is a good thread and yes you should talk to your NFAA State Director and any other Director you know, but talking to higher ups like Councilman or the VP or President is a waste of time as we don't have a vote. This is Ironic since MI 1 is from your state Roger, mater of fact if I were you I would be contacting your Director to ask why he put this agenda item in.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

now i don`t want to get nasty but really bow companies and anything else to do with archery all make much more money selling to bowhunters, so if the nfaa is going to use the name bowhunter why not honor that class with bowhunter type setups ? that class needs changes or change that name to the F.S. short stabilzer class. and believe me the director we have in our state is no help either.


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

rogersaddler said:


> They should just leave things the way they are now
> 
> just thought I would let any NFAA BHFS shooters know there are a couple of rule change proposals for review at the annual meeting that will affect you.
> One is MI-1 a rule to require the use of screw in tips for BHFS and BHFSL.
> ...


As a BHFS shooter, I'm with you. I wish they would just leave things alone for a few years.

As long as we keep the 12" stabilizer, no magnification, we will be totally separate from FS. Those two things make a huge difference.


----------



## Rolo (Dec 16, 2002)

ccwilder3 said:


> As a BHFS shooter, I'm with you. I wish they would just leave things alone for a few years.
> 
> As long as we keep the 12" stabilizer, no magnification, we will be totally separate from FS. Those two things make a huge difference.


Just curious, and if you know: Did this idea come from some discussion within your state association? Trying to figure out the background is all.

And yeah, it is not a well thought out proposal at all, and would do nothing to prevent the perceived problem at all.


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

Rolo said:


> Just curious, and if you know: Did this idea come from some discussion within your state association? Trying to figure out the background is all.
> 
> And yeah, it is not a well thought out proposal at all, and would do nothing to prevent the perceived problem at all.


The only talk I've personally heard, has been about the Spot Hogg sights. There has been some talk that the line that runs down the pins gives an unfair advantage to BHFS'ers on the in between shots. As the state champion in the division the last two years, I have no complaint with them, though I don't use that type of sight myself. If the vertical line stays legal, I may give it a try to see if it makes a real difference.

The screw in point thing is just plain silly. The argument that is being used would require broadheads.

The funny thing is, I hear very little complaint about equipment from other BHFS'ers. Most of it is from the bottom half FS'ers who don't like being outscored by the top BHFS'ers. I can only remember one instance of a BHFS shooter complaining about allowed equipment.


Our state director is very responsive to the members. If several members came to him with a request, he would put it forward even though he may not agree with it himself. 

If you go to the FAA website you will see the link to the agenda items and a request from our director to let him know how you feel about them. I will see him at the state indoor this weekend and let him know how I feel.


----------



## deer_slayer1982 (Sep 8, 2008)

If you protest it cost $50 keep taking their money.


----------



## Gapmaster (May 23, 2002)

They just keep listening to people who complain complain complain and are never satisfied with the rules because they feel someone has an advantage. It goes on and on. Give it long enough and all that will be left is freestyle unlimited.&#55357;&#56853;&#55357;&#56853;&#55357;&#56853;&#55357;&#56853;&#55357;&#56853;


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

this weekend at the nationals yes there will be some real talent in the class the nfaa calls bowhunter ,but just look at the bows ,sights,arrows those archers are using . i have never seen those setups in the woods or on the hunting shows either, really the nfaa calls it a bowhunter class ???


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Pete that is not Bowhunter because Bowhunter is non sight, so you must mean Bowhunter Freestyle and it is style not class. Just saying


----------



## deer_slayer1982 (Sep 8, 2008)

I think we need to rename the classes a, b, c,.......and so on. That way people don't associate words with there opinions. Just my 2 pennies.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

yes i did mean what the nfaa calls bowhunter F.S. or 12 inch stabilizer - any pin class -with a release aid ,yes keep that class and rename it . but why not have a real bowhunter class like i said but don`t name it heavy tackle call it what it is bowhunter F.S. the nfaa would be surprise how many new archer`s show up ? camo or black out bow,permanent mounted site pins.8 inch stabilizer, arrow size 23 or less,screw in tips on arrows,no side stabilizer, maybe even have them wear a camo shirt. and yes its been hashed over already many times but its time to have a real bowhunter class .does the nfaa want new members here`s one way ,most kids dad`s buy there kids one bow and its a camo hunting bow and some hunt`n arrows " maybe more new members ??? "


----------



## RCL (Apr 23, 2004)

Pete53 said:


> this weekend at the nationals yes there will be some real talent in the class the nfaa calls bowhunter ,but just look at the bows ,sights,arrows those archers are using . i have never seen those setups in the woods or on the hunting shows either, really the nfaa calls it a bowhunter class ???


If you haven't see those set ups in the woods you're not looking hard enough.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

i guess maybe if i hunt closer to the road i will see these target bowhunter set-ups ?


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

RCL said:


> If you haven't see those set ups in the woods you're not looking hard enough.


I hunt with a 12 inch B- stinger stabilizer out front and a 10 B- Stinger out the back offset some so that when I come to full draw the bow levels itself easier than having to make it level. it gives me more confidence in making a good shot


----------



## RCL (Apr 23, 2004)

Pete53 said:


> i guess maybe if i hunt closer to the road i will see these target bowhunter set-ups ?


What you're calling a target set up is what me and a whole lot of other hunters and Lancaster Archery and a lot of manufacturers call bowhunting equipment......:nod:
And I don't hunt anywhere near the road....:wink:


----------



## RCL (Apr 23, 2004)

rogersaddler said:


> I hunt with a 12 inch B- stinger stabilizer out front and a 10 B- Stinger out the back offset some so that when I come to full draw the bow levels itself easier than having to make it level. it gives me more confidence in making a good shot


I'm using a similar set up.....8" Singer out front with a 6" Stinger side bar. My preference is to leave my quiver on and this set up balances the bow perfectly that way.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Pete53 said:


> i guess maybe if i hunt closer to the road i will see these target bowhunter set-ups ?


In the Flat Tops at 9700 feet it's more of a trail than a road but if you see me please say hello. Some people consider trying to kill a living animal with an arrow as the MOST important kind of target to shoot accurately and set their gear up accordingly!


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

Kstigall said:


> In the Flat Tops at 9700 feet it's more of a trail than a road but if you see me please say hello. Some people consider trying to kill a living animal with an arrow as the MOST important kind of target to shoot accurately and set their gear up accordingly!


I assume by "some people" you are including yourself. Kudos and I feel the same way. It's more important than any piece of paper.

However, I can see Pete's point of view, too, although his idea has fallacies, too. I disagree with the rule about having to use multi-pin sights. Many people today use single pin adjustable sights for hunting. Then there are those like me that have used a single fixed pin sight because of short range shooting (under 30 yards). So why must it be a fixed multipin sight for a fixed distance target shoot (indoors)?

I don't agree about a bow needing to be black or camo. Stabilizers and arrows don't know what color a bow is. People do like to show some individuality so who cares? I think it's cool and really find camo bows quite boring.

About stabilizers? Nothing wrong with 12" as that is what I have used for decades for both target and hunting. Side bars I do have to agree with Pete. I bowhunted for 35 years and never saw one in the woods. Yes, there may be a few people using them today, but what is the percentage of hunters doing so. There are about 3.75 million bowhunters in the U.S. How many are using side bars? I'd be willing to bet that it's way less than .05%. The only place they make an appearance to any extent is on the target line and by the most dedicated shooters.

Where I take issue with his ideas is that I don't think incorporating all his suggestions would "grow the sport or grow the NFAA to any marked degree. Of that 3.75 million bowhunters how many are NFAA members or members of any sanctioned archery group? I'd bet it isn't much more than a few percent. Just to use a theoretical figure, I'd say that probably 95% have never even heard of the NFAA, NAA, PSAA, or most other organizations nor do they care about them. You read comments that confirm this many ties. A guys asks for advice on AT and in his first sentence is the comment "I'm just a bowhunter" or something to that effect. I could go on, but you get my point. 

Making rules to make BHFS purely hunting equipment is not going to bring in that many more members. They don't care. They're just bowhunters. The vast majority may go to a few local 3D shoots, but don't even belong to a local club. They're not interested in competing on any level or shooting paper. Don't get me wrong. I'm not chastising them. They're free to make their own choices.

OK, just my $.02. Rip me up.


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

Tried to edit my previous post but was too late. I lost track of things when mentioning sights. This the field shooting forum. My pea brain drifted into the indoor mode. 

I would have to be in agreement with the use of fixed, multipin sights for field and outdoor target. In fact, whether shooting field or indoor target the pin(s) should be fixed , meaning no adjustment once scoring is started. Maximum, 5 pins.


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

bfisher said:


> <SNIP>... You read comments that confirm this many ties. A guys asks for advice on AT and in his first sentence is the comment "I'm just a bowhunter" or something to that effect. I could go on, but you get my point.
> 
> Making rules to make BHFS purely hunting equipment is not going to bring in that many more members. They don't care. They're just bowhunters. The vast majority may go to a few local 3D shoots, but don't even belong to a local club. They're not interested in competing on any level or shooting paper. Don't get me wrong. I'm not chastising them. They're free to make their own choices.
> 
> OK, just my $.02. Rip me up.


Agreed ....
I'll even take it one step further.
I've spoken to many of those who claim to be "just bowhunters" about joining us on the range for some casual fun.
In several cases, not only are they "just bowhunters", they only hunt during bow season because it's one the 1st deer seasons of the year to let them get into the woods.
Plus the fact that they can be in the woods w/o freezing because it's still early in the fall.

So truthfully, those I'm referring to aren't even bowhunters.
They are just hunters who carry a bow.
Paper/Foam are completely irrelevant to them.

<EDIT> This really isn't a good way of wording that. They are bowhunters. 
Maybe DEER HUNTERS who carry a bow would be a better description.
Or maybe even, NATURE LOVERS who go out with a bow to hunt deer.
Hopefully you get the point.<EDIT>

You wanna get them to the range, you'll have to have beer and chics in bikini's.
But like bfisher says .... "They're free to make their own choices."


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

bfisher said:


> I assume by "some people" you are including yourself. Kudos and I feel the same way. It's more important than any piece of paper.
> 
> However, I can see Pete's point of view, too, although his idea has fallacies, too. I disagree with the rule about having to use multi-pin sights. Many people today use single pin adjustable sights for hunting. Then there are those like me that have used a single fixed pin sight because of short range shooting (under 30 yards). So why must it be a fixed multipin sight for a fixed distance target shoot (indoors)?
> 
> ...



Bfisher I'm sure you are aware of the following. It's really directed at the folks that have possibly arrived on the NFAA scene a bit more recently........

The reason back bars are allowed in BHFS is because it's about impossible to write a rule making back bars illegal BUT still allow the use of string stops. This was explored years ago when string stops became popular. When back bars were _illegal_ you could not have a string stop on you bow because a string stop could and would have been made into a back stabilizer. It is similar to the reason the front stabilizer is measured from the bow and NOT the stabilizer bushing. If it was measured from the bushing then we would have bows with a bushing that projects many inches from the bow.

BHFS guys are famous for trying to basically "cheat" the rules. A good example is the stabilizer bushing above. For example, if you use a circle pin you must have a aiming point inside the circle so guys would and do glue a tiny spec of something somewhere inside the ring to make it legal. Newbies frequently tend to play the "I didn't know" card such as using quick disconnects to extend the stabilizer or using a bar itself that is 12" while the weights make it longer.

I think the biggest thing that is wrong with the equipment rules for BHFS is that screw-in points are_ not _required. However, points that are not screw-in are not a real advantage. At one time maybe they were but not now. Trying to legislate irrelevant things such as bow color foolish. Rules should ONLY be made for specific reasons that really matter and color does not in any way matter to a bows performance. I could see where limiting arrow diameter for hunting class to a 23 max would be a possibility. However, I feel confident in saying the NFAA does not much care about "bow hunting" and look at BHFS as the entry level class for folks to get into NFAA _target_ shooting. The equipment rules reflect that.

In the end I can guarantee you that if the NFAA went back to requiring screw-in points, 4" fletching and allowed ONLY a front bar the same guys shooting real high scores now would shoot pretty much the same scores with the old rules in place. A few years ago I used screw-in points, 4" fletching, a camo bow with ONLY A front stabilizer and my "hunting" release to shoot 60 X's in league. I know a few years ago Darrin Davis set the NFAA Indoor Nationals record of 120 X's using only a 12" front stabber.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

To get people shooting field archery that currently don't shoot field archery you MUST make it interesting, fun and NOT have a bunch of old fart tight aosses (looking for tiny rules violations) running around being annoying (chirping about how much better field archers are than 3D'ers) and generally hindering progress by refusing to manage tournaments and making game improvements nearly as well as *any* 3D org.


----------



## Bowpro-295 (Jul 30, 2013)

What gets me is I hunt with the same bow i shoot but they say it dosent conform to there rules when it is 100% legal to hunt with


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

Bowpro-295 said:


> What gets me is I hunt with the same bow i shoot but they say it dosent conform to there rules when it is 100% legal to hunt with[/QUOT
> 
> AS I have said more times than I can count, that Hunting has nothing what so ever to do with the BH,BHFS, & BHFSL styles of shooting. It is just a name. You are a target shooter period


----------



## V-STROM 650 (Feb 23, 2010)

I shoot the same bows I hunt w/ as well; and if that puts me in Freestyle oh well... I'm shooting because field archery is in my opinion the most fun and challenging form of outdoor shooting there is and I'm out to shoot w/ good people and try to beat MY personal best score.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

glad to see all the different thoughts and ideals ,that`s what makes the world turn and spin.there is no right or wrong way for a bowhunter so if a person wants to carry a heavy bow ,light bow, or a stick bow or no sights ,one sight or 10 sights. or arrow size. but to use the name bowhunter for target archery does confuse people who just bowhunt and have never heard of the nfaa, many of these bowhunters are very good archers and they are the majority,somehow they need to be part of all archery too ?? archery in the schools is a start but we all need to do more, i try to help new archers and also some that have never shot too. and to all hope you have a great archery season in 2015 !


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

I just finished talking with my state director for the NFAA. And he said that the reason for the proposed changes are to separate the bhfs division a little further from freestyle. Some state directors would like to see the BHFS division totally eliminated. I also suggested that they make a proposal to bring back the pro bowhunter division in order to separate the top shooters a little bit from the ones just starting out. Also I think by doing so we may get some freestyle shooters that just aren't quite good enough to turn pro in the freestyle division.
We all need to just get along and quit arguing with each other just because we choose to shoot a different style.


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

Pete53 said:


> this weekend at the nationals yes there will be some real talent in the class the nfaa calls bowhunter ,but just look at the bows ,sights,arrows those archers are using . i have never seen those setups in the woods or on the hunting shows either, really the nfaa calls it a bowhunter class ???


I shoot at least twice a week with the shooter that finished second in the BHFS class this weekend at nationals and he was using his hunting bow and a 3 pin toxonic sight and bow hunting stabilizers. I also shoot a back weight on my hunting bow. Forget about it being a hunting class, it is not. It is a shooting division that has specific regs and you can use what ever YOU think gives you the best advantage with in the rules. Take away all the stuff you think is too fancy for the class and the same shooters will still be at the top. Its the indian not the bow or the equipment


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

If the NFAA really wants to attract new shooters and make a profit they would do away with a lot of the divisions and run it more like a Vegas or Lancaster shoot. Limit the divisions and have a flighted payout. I paid $85 to shoot 2 rounds (almost a buck a shot) with NO chance at a payout. I would have cheerfully paid $150 to have a chance to win some money back. That is one of the reasons Vegas is so popular. 

Lancaster went to paying out in the flights also. Lets look at what is working and make positive changes.

I heard that they gave out 92 silver bowls at a cost of roughly $75 a piece. There were some classes that only had 1 person in it and didn't even cover the cost of the trophy.

The nfaa is the only org where you HAVE to be a card carrying pro to win cash. 

So then why was this the highest turn out ever for indoor nationals? I have 2 theories on that. 

1. travel costs were down from recent years.
2. The chance to win a new car. Yes that is a carrot dangled over every ones head that shoots all three star events. So several people who went to Vegas want a chance to stand on that line for a shot at a shiny new Mustang when in reality there are only a handful of archers who have a legitimate chance to win it.
Face it, we are nation that loves to gamble and will pay more to have a chance to win anything.

My .02


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

sharkred7 said:


> If the NFAA really wants to attract new shooters and make a profit they would do away with a lot of the divisions and run it more like a Vegas or Lancaster shoot. Limit the divisions and have a flighted payout. I paid $85 to shoot 2 rounds (almost a buck a shot) with NO chance at a payout. I would have cheerfully paid $150 to have a chance to win some money back. That is one of the reasons Vegas is so popular.
> 
> Lancaster went to paying out in the flights also. Lets look at what is working and make positive changes.
> 
> ...


AS for that carrot ,You do realize that you only have to register at the required shoots to be eligible for the car shoot off. 
Any skill level can qualify for the shoot off,But only a hand full of skilled shooters will win it. i have professed on many occasions That the shoot off be some sort of a luck round that even the least skilled may win it. don't remember all of the winners, but they could really shoot .Darren won the first one , & Jesse won 3. Oh well.


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

brtesite said:


> AS for that carrot ,You do realize that you only have to register at the required shoots to be eligible for the car shoot off.
> Any skill level can qualify for the shoot off,But only a hand full of skilled shooters will win it. i have professed on many occasions That the shoot off be some sort of a luck round that even the least skilled may win it. don't remember all of the winners, but they could really shoot .Darren won the first one , & Jesse won 3. Oh well.


Agreed but we are a nation of gamblers and will pay more just because there is a chance.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

sharkred7 said:


> Agreed but we are a nation of gamblers and will pay more just because there is a chance.


 for 95%, they have the same chance as a snowball in hell


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

I don't see the point in any rule changes to BHFS especially the ones mentioned. What is the big deal whether an archer has screw in or glue in points? Last time I checked we are not shooting broadheads. Of the several shops in my area I would say two thirds of the hunting sights they sell are single pin adjustable sights. With the performance of the bows today having multiple pins ends up with pins stacked on top of one another and obstructing the sight picture causing the shooter to be less effective. That coupled with the fact that almost 85% of bow hunter's today use a range finder when hunting.


----------



## knarrly (Dec 21, 2004)

> AS I have said more times than I can count, that Hunting has nothing what so ever to do with the BH,BHFS, & BHFSL styles of shooting. It is just a name. You are a target shooter period


TRUTH ^^^^^^^^^^

The best shooter will win no matter what the specific rules are and like Kent mentioned if it wasn't for the 5% of BHFS shooters that tried to push the rules too the max for a tiny little "perceived" advantage this class would be drama free.

Multi pin requirement- I see no need for it for 20yd indoor but not a big problem either, just push 2 pins to the top and 2 to the bottom and it is almost like a single pin.

Color- Pfffft that is just ................. makes no difference.

Fletching- I don't see a need since many people hunt with BHs and Blazers (or similar) but again not a issue worth fighting over.

Screw in points- Again not a big deal if i want points that won't come loose/change in the least a little dab of red loctite takes care of that.


And the final - I agree that 90% of bowhunters won't join because they don't really want to shoot bows they just want to shoot animals be it with a bow or gun. ONly way to grow members is too make it like a big bbq, with good food, stuff for the non shooting family members to do and hopefully they will try it out also. Unfortunately that will only good the local participation mostly as it takes getting bit by the archery bug hard to get people to try for the next level.


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

I did talk to my state NFAA representative about these changes I explained to him that I don't think these changes are for the better to our division. If they do want to make a change for the BHFS division I would be for eliminating the back bar since most bowhunters don't use while hunting. Myself I use one and don't want to see any changes in BHFS division. It seems from I have been told that there is a group on the board from the southwest portion of the country that would like to see all of the divisions eliminated except for freestyle and pro. I would like to see them bring back the pro bowhunter division again


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

Has anyone contacted their state representative in regards to these proposed changes yet?


----------



## shooting_bull (May 8, 2014)

I am just getting started in NFAA and other forms of competitive archery. So forgive me for my lack of experience with the rules present and past. I noticed the IBO has a Pro Hunter Class now. And I have seen some on here wanting a Pro Bowhunter class. I am a firm believer in that you are only as good as your competition. I personally feel that as a new competitor that shooting against well seasoned competitors will only do one thing. Make me strive to be better. I am sure that there is so much to be learned from shooting an event against the top shooters in your class of equipment. I know for a fact, that I am practicing as much as I am so I don't make a fool of myself when I go to an event against better shooters. I believe, that dividing it up like that will not be beneficial to growing a good competitive base in the long term. As General Patton said " We are Americans, we love a good fight."


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

NFAA Directors meeting is NEXT WEEKEND ---> 25-26 April 2015. NFAA members with opinions to express regarding agenda items, now is the time to talk about it with your state director.

https://www.nfaausa.com/sites/default/files/scan of 44 agenda items.pdf

http://www.fieldarchery.org/about/directors.cfm

If your membership is with Tennessee, our state director is Donny Lewis. http://www.tennesseearchery.net/3.html

RIP Clinton


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

You are all safe


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

I spoke to our state representative that was at the meeting and he said that none of the proposed changes for bowhunter freestyle passed


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

rogersaddler said:


> I spoke to our state representative that was at the meeting and he said that none of the proposed changes for bowhunter freestyle passed


Glad to hear it.


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

Does anyone know the status of changes for the Longbow class and whether or not the proposal to make the X ring 6 points for everyone passed?


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

J. Wesbrock said:


> Does anyone know the status of changes for the Longbow class and whether or not the proposal to make the X ring 6 points for everyone passed?


I'm not sure about the longbow changes. The X ring is going to stay the same from what I was told. Myself I think that it should go back to the original scoring for the pros and have the X count be the tie breaker or have the X ring count for an extra point for everyone


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

Thanks, Roger. Much appreciated.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

A 1,2 or 3 piece longbow that is made of wood will be the new rule later this year some time after outdoor Nationals


----------

